# Hori Virtual On Twin Sticks: The Biggest Controller Ever?



## AshleyAshes (Dec 16, 2009)

Cyber Troopers Virtual-On Oratorio Tangram is a Sega arcade game that ran on the Model 3, then NAOMI and was ported to home consoles for Sega Dreamcast.  It remained there for some time but thanks to the miracle of online market places games like these get re-releases.  Earlier this year it hit XBLA and periferal company announced plans to roll out a $300 controller for this $15 game.

http://vo-ot360.sega.jp/column.html










I fscking want one.  Make that two, so I can network up a pair of 360's and do true dual screen plan.  GAWD that is awesome.  It's huge and massive and has the twin sticks in true arcade fashion.  I seriously wonder if this is the largest controller for a home console ever.  It looks to have the Mad Catz SFIV TE sticks beaten.

I just think it's amazing that specialized controllers like this can come out for such niche games.


----------



## Barak (Dec 16, 2009)

300$  for a damn controller ?!

I prefer spending my quarter at the Arcade !


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2009)

What was the name of that one mecha game with a freakin' huge proprietary controller...?


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought Steel Battalion won the biggest controller contest.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 16, 2009)

I think that wins for biggest impractical controller.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 16, 2009)

Barak said:


> 300$ for a damn controller ?!
> 
> I prefer spending my quarter at the Arcade !


 
Sadly I admit the controller is out of my price range too.  I've never played the game myself though plan on trying it out on XBLA once I get the HDD for my 360 this month.  Though this isn't all that nuts when peopel are paying $149.99 for Mad Catz SFIV TE Arcade Sticks.  ($189.99 in Canada. @_@) and I can see how there's a market for having 'the right controller'.  Especially for hard core fans of the game.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> I thought Steel Battalion won the biggest controller contest.


Yeah, that one.



Runefox said:


>


Not only that, but it actually WORKS as an NES controller too.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 16, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, that one.Not only that, but it actually WORKS as an NES controller too.



Yup, demonstration if you click the image (or if you're lazy, click here instead). Perhaps the most amazing part about it is that not only does it work as a controller, but it actually _does_ hook up to the original NES.


----------



## Lazydabear (Dec 17, 2009)

Compared to a Miss Pack-man Arcade it would cost around $1,000.
http://www.thepinballcompany.com/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 17, 2009)

I take it you haven't seen Steel Batallion eh?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 17, 2009)

I totally have this in my living room:  http://thommos.com/blogged/uploaded_images/f16-793008.jpg


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

We had those babies at aviation challenge. (I won top gun and I've got the medals to prove it!!!). If you're counting those...no those are more like arcade games. But I got to use the big one about the size of a motor boat. I think it was called a post crusader. That might have been the brand name.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I take it you haven't seen Steel Batallion eh?


 
I actually had the chance to buy Steel Battalion, game and controller for only $100.  It is an impressive and interesting controller by the game just doesn't appeal.  It's like 'Microsoft Flight Simulator: For Giant Fucking Robots'  While technicly impressive it doesn't seem to actually be 'fun'.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't know it was supposed to be fun. We had to learn how to turn on(get off the ground) and land the bitch.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I didn't know it was supposed to be fun. We had to learn how to turn on(get off the ground) and land the bitch.


 
This is why I'll stick with something more dumbe down and geared towards blowing shit up.  Like Ace Combat, or if the rumors of a XBLA/PSN port are true; After Burner Climax.

Heh, maybe we should do a thread on interesting specialty video game controllers.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> This is why I'll stick with something more dumbe down and geared towards blowing shit up.  Like Ace Combat, or if the rumors of a XBLA/PSN port are true; After Burner Climax.
> 
> Heh, maybe we should do a thread on interesting specialty video game controllers.



I played the After Burner Climax at Chucky Cheese. I didn't like the one direction gameplay. It was really pretty though. I like the 360 degrees thing. That's the best part of any arial game (to me). I have Ace Combat 6 and it takes forever to complete missions. I don't play it that much though. What's all this XBLA/PSN stuff I know nothing about?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> What's all this XBLA/PSN stuff I know nothing about?


 
After Burner Climax turned up being submitted for ratings by Sony in Korea and by Sega in Australia earlier this month. So it's presumed that After Burner Climax will see a PSN and/or XBLA port announced in the near future. People presume it'll be online since there's no way you could pad the game enough to make it a full retail title. I know that if it comes out, I'm tossing Microsoft points on it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

If they added stuff like longer maps, costumizable jets, different difficulties, etc, it could be a huge hit.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> If they added stuff like longer maps, costumizable jets, different difficulties, etc, it could be a huge hit.


 
There should be some stuff like that.  Almost all arcade games actually do have a difficulty setting, it's set in the service mode though which can only be accessed by the arcade machine operator.  So almost every machine is always set to default.  If a console port happens, you will surely see difficulty settings.  Maybe some extra jets, I dunno how customizable but maybe like additional jets by DLC or just to pad the game out.  I dunno what extended maps you'd see.

On the topic of eccentric controllers, if ABC comes out on 360 I'm getting the Hori flight stick for 360 to play it.


----------



## Lazydabear (Dec 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> There should be some stuff like that. Almost all arcade games actually do have a difficulty setting, it's set in the service mode though which can only be accessed by the arcade machine operator. So almost every machine is always set to default. If a console port happens, you will surely see difficulty settings. Maybe some extra jets, I dunno how customizable but maybe like additional jets by DLC or just to pad the game out. I dunno what extended maps you'd see.
> 
> On the topic of eccentric controllers, if ABC comes out on 360 I'm getting the Hori flight stick for 360 to play it.


 
You know what would be cool if they developed Wireless Guncon for PS3 and Xbox 360?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 18, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> You know what would be cool if they developed Wireless Guncon for PS3 and Xbox 360?


 
There's only the Wired Guncon 3 for PS3 an only the one game for it released two years ago.  There are some wireless thirdparty PS2 guns however, but not necessarily of any good build quality.

I also rather doubt we'll see any sort of light gun on the 360.  Afterall the Wii seems to get all those games and you don't need to buy a packaged special controller to get 'gun input' on the Wii.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I dunno what extended maps you'd see.


 Just make the level take a little longer to complete. They're so short the game just flies by.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm sorry...that got nothing on the steel battalion controller


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 20, 2009)

This is an interesting accessory.  It's made by Sega for the Sega Saturn, it's an exact clone of Sega's 'Astro City' candy cab control panel, for the literally most authentic input.  ...It's like they cut of it an Astro City cab with a chainsaw. D:


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 21, 2009)

The biggest one i've ever seen I can SWEAR I saw in Dreamcast magazine years ago, it was for Virtual-On or a similar game. It was like the one that Ashley posted, but with joysticks and it was almost like a half wraparound in length. Can't find the pictures though.





Well theres this...but it's meant for arcades, thought not designed solely for them, so maybe it counts.




As for biggest handheld control, The Saturn NIGHTS joypad takes the take. It might also be the first time anyone stuck an analogue pad on a controller.




The Sega Dreamcast Performance Controller (3rd party) is a close second, then it's the Jaguar "phonepad" brick.





I don't think joysticks get much bigger then THAT though D:


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 21, 2009)

Pop'n Music Arcade-Style controllers are pretty fuckin' big.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 22, 2009)

Jurassic Park arcade games. You know the ones that you sit in like Steel Batallion but it has the two shotguns and the curtains. Arcade games don't count though.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 22, 2009)

The Jurassic Park arcade games wern't that remarkable.  The first one used positional guns and the other two used standard light guns.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't say they were good- even though if you asked me I would say I liked them- I just said they were big...that's what she said?


----------

